# It's official



## Pinkbear (Dec 2, 2013)

Started pct today. =( 
Till next time.


----------



## Jada (Dec 2, 2013)

I know I hate that feelin


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 2, 2013)

One benefit of being old (other than just being better looking in general as we all know men look better as we age) is TRT.....when I come off of cycle and I go right back on my TRT dose.


----------



## Azog (Dec 2, 2013)

Two weeks and change since my last pin. Not looking forward to starting clomid tomorrow...shit has me crying like a 14 year old girl watching "The Notebook". Other than that, PCT was a piece of cake for me last time. I definitely think running a nice dose of HGH helps big time! I stayed lean and even grew last pct. Added some IGF-LR3 and PEG MGF this go around for shits and giggles.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 2, 2013)

I would love to run just hgh but I'm not rich lol


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 2, 2013)

azog plans on having a body of a roman god and imoress hunnies from a  away.....


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 2, 2013)

I want a body like the retard in 300. That made them lose the war.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 2, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> I want a body like the retard in 300. That made them lose the war.



Ummmmm...Greece won that war hahaha


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 2, 2013)

I was referring to the retard


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 2, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> I was referring to the retard



I know. His name is Ephialtes


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 2, 2013)

Everyone know retards are 10x stronger then normal humans


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 3, 2013)

It's not so much the PCT I hate, it's being off cycle that kills me


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 3, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> It's not so much the PCT I hate, it's being off cycle that kills me



Yes. Day two of pct and I feel good and dandy. It's just not the same. *looks down with sadness*


----------



## Joliver (Dec 3, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> Everyone know retards are 10x stronger then normal humans



You callin' me a retard?


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 6, 2013)

Is it normal to get stronger and more horny during pct


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 6, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> Is it normal to get stronger and more horny during pct



My last pct I hit all sorts of PR's. I was using ostarine though.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm using liquid tamox 40/20/20/20
Liquid clomd 50/50/50/50


----------



## Joliver (Dec 6, 2013)

When did you last pin?


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 6, 2013)

Last pin was nov 19. Pct started dec 2


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 13, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> Is it normal to get stronger and more horny during pct





PillarofBalance said:


> My last pct I hit all sorts of PR's. I was using ostarine though.



I know when I was younger, and PCT was an afterthought, or a little clomid, I used to continue hitting PR's for a while after stopping a cycle, and would eventually plateau and start up another cycle. I know there's big changes going on with your hormones, but I think a lot of it is mental. We are like "oh shit I'm off the juice, so I'm weak", but that's really not the case.

I'm at the end of week 2 of my PCT. I feel great, but my strength is starting to suffer a little bit. Was seated DB shoulder pressing 95's for 10 during my cycle, I struggled for 7 last night. And my shoulders are aching today. Getting old sucks!

Oh well, I feel good overall, and I'm actually banging better then I was at the end of my run. My test levels must be normalizing because when I was on gear, my dog never tried to mess with me. Now he's starting to want to play tug-of-war again, and compete for domination of the house. They can sense the test!!!

POB - what's the deal with Ostarine? I've heard of it, but I've always had success with the now standard Nolva/Clomid PCT. I add Stane too.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 14, 2013)

The PRs still coming? 

Estrogen rebound can augment strength. I imagine that's what you were experiencing. Just a guess...


----------



## Magical (Dec 14, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> Started pct today. =(
> Till next time.



I have 1 day left and then natty for awhile. It was a rough ride


----------



## StoliFTW (Dec 27, 2013)

how did the PCT go? 

Just finished my PCT and weeks 3+4 were the worst. Really played with the idea to stay on a TRT dose all year... Time to get some bloods done and hopefully I can start a new cycle sooner than the usual protocol of time on+pct=time off. 

Also what research chems did you use?


----------

